# Karaoke Mode Won't Turn Off!!!!!



## snacking (Nov 27, 2004)

I have a Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS and the problem is that KARAOKE MODE WON'T TURN OFF!!! :4-dontkno 

I write music on my computer and sometimes use the karaoke mode to get some new samples to use in my song (sometimes it isolates the vocals instead of removing it). But the problem is, is it won't turn itself the hell off!

I tried everything, uninstalling the soundcards drivers and everything that it came with (media source included) and reinstalled everything but it still won't go the hell away! IT SUCKS!! Playing games sounds like crap because i can't hear my gunfire or most other things for that matter... someone help i've tried everything... :sigh:


----------

